# Alien Landscape???



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice close up of a iggy..


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Very Cool, I love that first pic!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

you must have a sweet-ass cam


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you are wicked with the cam


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gorgeous, definitely


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Some amazing emerald colours on that iggy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. You know you have a docile Iggy when she literally lets you rest the camera on her shoulder while in her cage (not holding her at all) to get those macro shots...


----------

